# Bleeding/spotting before transfer - FET



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi All - I’m in the middle of a medicated FET and have transfer booked for Thursday. Yesterday I had some bleeding, not much but mixture of brown and pink/red and some fairly strong cramps. I’m taking estrogen tablets and am on patches too, together with cyclogest, lubion and clexane. Has anyone else had this before? I’m hoping it’s just pessary irritation but clinic wants to do scan tomorrow to check. This is my 5th transfer and I haven’t had this before. Thanks in advance! H


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi hopeful 
I don't think its possible to have that type of bleeding on a medicated fet. 
With a medicated fet your natural cycle is totally shutdown. 
There is no follicle which means no corpus lectum, therefore no hormones to drop causing that 'lining coming away' bleed.
Don't think im explaining it very well but hope u get what i mean  

Any spotting that your seeing would be cervix irritation i would imagine 
Best of luck
X


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I had this on my last FET cycle. It was medicated but clearly the meds weren't enough as my lining came away anyway   This cycle my meds have been doubled so hopefully it won't happen again......

As an aside, I'm also using patches.....Where are you putting them as I'm finding mine are starting to come off before they should!

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Hopeful, I had this too, this time round. I felt really rough as well, lots of cramping. It got better when I started taking an extra patch, I.e 2 patches every 3 days. I don’t think I absorb the oestrogen very well from the pills alone. My consultant wasn’t sure what it was, but it passed after a few days, I went ahead with the transfer. I’m currently pg and waiting for my scan. Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks so much for all of the responses ladies, really grateful. I haven’t had any further bleeding since yesterday, just a bit crampy. Going to hope it’s pessary irritation as you say K Jade but things will be clearer after scan in the morning. I might ask for bloods too to check hormone levels. I’ve had setbacks before but I’d be crushed if cycle was cancelled, I’ve been in such a positive frame of mind!

Jippy - really hope you’ve got the right level of meds this time, it’s so hard having cycles cancelled. My patches are staying on ok (and I’ve had a thick lining this time which is usually a massive problem for me so they must be working!), even after a bath on Sunday. I’m alternating right and left side of lower abdomen and then right and left side of upper thigh, towards the middle.

HopeCove, sorry you experienced this too, it’s all so anxiety-inducing! But so glad to hear you’re pregnant and all the very best of luck for your scan.

H


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hope all went well today at your scan x


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks K Jade. Scan went fine, lining measuring around 7.5mm so doesn’t look like it’s shedding and I’ve had no bleeding since Monday. So we’re on for transfer tomorrow! 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Great news Hopeful_81 Best of luck with your transfer!

Jippy
xxxx


----------

